# LA county



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

any1 near Woodland Hills, is there any meets around LA or ventura let me know ill be there with my JDM 180sx


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> any1 near Woodland Hills, is there any meets around LA or ventura let me know ill be there with my JDM 180sx



u missed out we had a meet in oxnard on the 4th of jan...it was a good turnout! 

heres a link to pics of the meet:
http://www.streetraceronline.com/VCmeetJan04/


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

WTF! There is a JDM 180sx in the Valley! Me want to see!

BTW, There was a meet in the Valley not too long ago which I coordinated. I might have one more, so its good to see there's another person on board.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well if u have another one let me know at my email at [email protected]


----------



## DNismo (Jan 20, 2004)

Let me know [email protected]


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

i dont know uf any of you guys know, but theres meets every thursday night in the sf vvalley. in reseda and devonshire. People being to show up around 830 pm. only thing though its a variety of cars. not only nissans. would be nice to have more nissans coming.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

*SoCal here also*

I'm new here, and just bought a 300. I'm in Santa Clarita, my car is all stock, being I just picked it up from the dealer today....glad to see others on here in the general area


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

there is a meet in the works for feb. it got pushed back to feb 8 cuz of da superbowl...check out this thread for details.....stay tuned.....  

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=44703&referrerid=13484


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool....more and more ppl keep popping up from this area


----------

